
WWDC 2016 Platforms State of the Union - thecosas
https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2016/102/
======
thecosas
If you're not in Safari or don't have the App, you can get the video in HD
here:
[http://devstreaming.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2016/102w0bsn0ge83...](http://devstreaming.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2016/102w0bsn0ge83qfv7za/102/102_hd_platforms_state_of_the_union.mp4)
and SD here:
[http://devstreaming.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2016/102w0bsn0ge83...](http://devstreaming.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2016/102w0bsn0ge83qfv7za/102/102_sd_platforms_state_of_the_union.mp4)

